# Woofer Enclosure



## MBGTO (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi, im looking for a user by the name of "tha joker" Im told he's the one to see in regards to building a fiberglass woofer enclosure for the GTO. Can anyone put me in touch with him?


Michael
[email protected]

Yahoo messenger: MB30126


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

His last post was nearly a year ago. I doubt he is monitoring this forum now. You can do a search of his user name and shoot him an email and see if its still active.


----------

